# يااااااريت اجابه بصراحه اختاروا من 1 _ 20



## rania79 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*العوافى عليكم:love45:

:new6:

كل واحد يختار رقم وبعدين يجاوب*
* ولو مش  بصراحه  بلاش تجاوبوا *

*لانى هعرف :fun_lol:*



* يالا اختاااااااااارو*





* بصراحه *







* اتفضلوووو*



* 1/ لوقالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فما ستقول؟  *

* 2/ لو قالوا لك غدا تموت فما ستفعل؟  *

* 3/ لو قالوا لن نرجع للماضي فماذا ستأخذ معك؟  *

* 4/ لو قالوا لك اختر خبر يسرك واحنا نحققه؟  *

* 5/ لو قالوا لك نرجع لك انسان فقدته؟  *

* 6/ لو قالوا لك اختر شخصية امرأة مثالية أثرت فيك ؟  *

* 7/ لو قالوا لك اختر شخصية رجالية مثالية أثرت فيك ؟  *

* 8/ لو قالوا لك ماهي أجمل دمعة داعبت وجنتيك؟  *

* 9/ لو قالوا لك نرجعك لفترة معينة ما هي الفترة؟  *

* 10/ لو قالوا لك الحياة حلوة؟  *

* 11/ لو قالوا لك الموت أهون؟  *

* 12/ لو قالوا لك متى ستعلن الحزن؟  *

* 13/ لوقالوا لك ماهو الخيال الذي يراودك كل ليلة؟  *

* 14/ لو قالوا لك ماذا تودأن تحلم في منامك الليلة؟  *

* 15/ لو قالوا لك سنطلي غرفتك ما هو اللون الذي ستختاره؟  *

* 16/ لو قالوا لك من ماذا يتكون قلبك؟  *

* 17/ لو قالوا لك أضف شيئا لحياتك؟  *
* سواء شخص ، عادة ، صفة....  *

* 18/ لو قالوا لك انزع شيءا من حياتك؟  *
* سواء شخص ، عادة ، صفة....  *

* 19/ لو قالوا لك أي سؤال يحرجك؟  *

* 20/ لوقالوا لك أي سؤال يأثر فيك؟*​


----------



## marcelino (9 ديسمبر 2011)

* 5/ لو قالوا لك نرجع لك انسان فقدته؟*

*الاجابه : رجعوووووووه حالا ابوس ايديكم *​


----------



## rania79 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

لو ليك نصيب فية هيرجعللك مارو
نورتنى كتير


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا اخترت سؤالين عجبونى ..



> لو قالوا لك ماهي أجمل دمعة داعبت وجنتيك؟



فى كل مرة بشوف إيد ربنا فى حياتى ووقوفه جنبى 



> *لو قالوا لك الحياة حلوة؟  *


لما يبقى فيها الرب يسوع سيد على حياتى ومن غيره ماتبقى حياتى اسمها حياة


----------



## rania79 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

مع انك خالفت شروط التويبك يا تربو
ودة فعل يعاقب علية القانون الدولى والمدنى 
ههههههههههههههه
بس نورتنى جدا
وجميلة بجد اجابابتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> مع انك خالفت شروط التويبك يا تربو
> ودة فعل يعاقب علية القانون الدولى والمدنى
> ههههههههههههههه
> بس نورتنى جدا
> وجميلة بجد اجابابتك


يعنى احذف سؤال منهم ولا ايه
وبعدين كفاية ان التوبيك اخد بركة مشاركتى ههههههههههه:new6:
ياه على التواضع اللى عندى


----------



## حسين دوكي (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*اختار سؤالين*
*اول سؤال:14/ لو قالوا لك ماذا تودأن تحلم في منامك الليلة؟ 

الراحة و البصيرة*

*السؤال الثاني:12/ لو قالوا لك متى ستعلن الحزن؟ 

لن اعلنه ابداً يكفي انه معلن في قلبي و لمن يعرف قلبي*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*أنا بقى بالعند فيكى وفى التوبك هختار كل الأرقام لأنى طماع حبتين ...لأ ..عشرين حبة* ​


*/ لوقالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فما ستقول؟ *
*أقلبوها لى كارتون ..*​

*2/ لو قالوا لك غدا تموت فما ستفعل؟ * 
*هموت طبعاً يانبيهة ...*​ 
*3/ لو قالوا لن نرجع للماضي فماذا ستأخذ معك؟ *
*نفسى ..*​ 
*4/ لو قالوا لك اختر خبر يسرك واحنا نحققه؟ * 
*أتجوزها ( ومالكيش دعوة هى مين )!!*​ 
*5/ لو قالوا لك نرجع لك انسان فقدته؟ *
*مات يعنى ؟ ..يبقوا كدابين*​ 
*6/ لو قالوا لك اختر شخصية امرأة مثالية أثرت فيك ؟ *
*على المستوى الأنسانى ..( أمى )*
*على المستوى النسائى ( أنجلينا جولى والذين معها )*​ 
*7/ لو قالوا لك اختر شخصية رجالية مثالية أثرت فيك ؟ *
*أبى بلا منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــازع*​ 
*8/ لو قالوا لك ماهي أجمل دمعة داعبت وجنتيك؟ *
*أنا تنح ولا أبكى*​ 
*9/ لو قالوا لك نرجعك لفترة معينة ما هي الفترة؟ *
*الأبتدائية...*​ 
*10/ لو قالوا لك الحياة حلوة؟ * 
*لو معاها حاجة حلوة ...*​ 
*11/ لو قالوا لك الموت أهون؟ *
*يعنى أية ؟*​ 
*12/ لو قالوا لك متى ستعلن الحزن؟ *
*لا أعرف الحزن والحمد لله*​ 
*13/ لوقالوا لك ماهو الخيال الذي يراودك كل ليلة؟ *
*يووووووووووووووووه بلاش ده *​ 
*14/ لو قالوا لك ماذا تودأن تحلم في منامك الليلة؟ *
*تااااااااااااااانى ؟؟ ماقلنا بلاش ..*​ 
*15/ لو قالوا لك سنطلي غرفتك ما هو اللون الذي ستختاره؟ *
*اللون السنفيحى بيبقى أجمل على الحيطة ..*​ 
*16/ لو قالوا لك من ماذا يتكون قلبك؟ *
*نسيج حيوى مع عضلات وشرايين ودم (!!)*​ 
*17/ لو قالوا لك أضف شيئا لحياتك؟ *
*سواء شخص ، عادة ، صفة.... *
*كل ما سبق لو أستطعت ...*​ 
*18/ لو قالوا لك انزع شيءا من حياتك؟ *
*سواء شخص ، عادة ، صفة....*
*شخص = ما أقدرش لأن أتضح أنه كلهم مهمين*
*عادة = التدخين* 
*صفة = التناحة*​ 
*19/ لو قالوا لك أي سؤال يحرجك؟ *
*اللى "يحرجنى" "أحرج" أمه *​ 
*20/ لوقالوا لك أي سؤال يأثر فيك؟*
*تاكل أية النهاردة ؟*​ 

*السؤال رقم (21) الذى لم يطرحه الموضوع*
*21- ماهو سر رقم (79) أمام أسم صاحبة الموضوع ؟*
*( أختر أجابة )*
*- هو رقم من ماتوا من الضحك على مواضيعها ؟*
*- يشير الى سنة الأنتاج ؟*
*- يشير الى تاريخ الصلاحية ؟* ​ 
*ههههه أوعى تزعلى لأنى مش أسامح نفسى أبداً لو زعلتى*​


----------



## grges monir (10 ديسمبر 2011)

> */ لو قالوا لك نرجعك لفترة معينة ما هي الفترة؟  *


هو فية غيرها ايام الكلية
رحمة اللة عليها هههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> يعنى احذف سؤال منهم ولا ايه
> وبعدين كفاية ان التوبيك اخد بركة مشاركتى ههههههههههه:new6:
> ياه على التواضع اللى عندى


ههههههههههههههههه تواضع جداااااااا
بركتك يا عم تربو
نورت ياغالى


----------



## rania79 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> هو فية غيرها ايام الكلية
> رحمة اللة عليها هههههههههه


ههههههههههههههه يالا الله يرحمها بقة
نورت ججرجس


----------



## rania79 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

حسين دوكي قال:


> *اختار سؤالين*
> *اول سؤال:14/ لو قالوا لك ماذا تودأن تحلم في منامك الليلة؟
> 
> الراحة و البصيرة*
> ...




ميرسى ليك بجد دوكى
نورتنى


----------



## rania79 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا بقى بالعند فيكى وفى التوبك هختار كل الأرقام لأنى طماع حبتين ...لأ ..عشرين حبة* ​
> 
> 
> */ لوقالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فما ستقول؟ *
> ...




ههههههههههههههه يوهوووووووى يعنى انت جاوبت ع كل الاسئلة وخالفت شروط التويبك ها:gun::gun:
خلاص سماح بس عشان الاجابات لظيظة اخر حاجة
هههههههههههههه
والرقم دة تاريخ انتاجى للبشرية 
اى سنة ميلادى الجامدة:59:
ههههههههههه
نورت عبود بجد


----------



## أنجيلا (10 ديسمبر 2011)

> * / لو قالوا لك غدا تموت فما ستفعل؟*


*ياااااااااااه هعمل حفلة كبيييييييييرة بهاذ المناسبة *


----------



## rania79 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

لية بس يا هارتى كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بعد الشر عنك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*



10/ لو قالوا لك الحياة حلوة؟ 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هقولهم للى يفهمها :hlp:​​​*​


----------



## بايبل333 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

* 1/ لوقالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فما ستقول؟  *
عندما احلم بعد ذلك اختصر

 * 2/ لو قالوا لك غدا تموت فما ستفعل؟  *
 اعد ما تبقى فى حياتى للقاء ربى وابشر بكلمتة 
 * 3/ لو قالوا لن نرجع للماضي فماذا ستأخذ معك؟  *
 نفسى
 * 4/ لو قالوا لك اختر خبر يسرك واحنا نحققه؟  *
اجد كل العالم اتولد ولادة ثانية "معمودية المسيح"

 * 5/ لو قالوا لك نرجع لك انسان فقدته؟  *
 ربى يسوع
 * 6/ لو قالوا لك اختر شخصية امرأة مثالية أثرت فيك ؟  *
 العذراء مريم بلا منازع
 * 7/ لو قالوا لك اختر شخصية رجالية مثالية أثرت فيك ؟  *
 السيد المسيح لة كل المجد
 * 8/ لو قالوا لك ماهي أجمل دمعة داعبت وجنتيك؟  *
 عندما ارجع للخطيئة .
 * 9/ لو قالوا لك نرجعك لفترة معينة ما هي الفترة؟  *
 عندما كنت ممتلئى بالروح القدس
 * 10/ لو قالوا لك الحياة حلوة؟  *
 اذا كان الرب يسوع فيها
 * 11/ لو قالوا لك الموت أهون؟  *
 من اترك نفسى للخطيئة
 * 12/ لو قالوا لك متى ستعلن الحزن؟  *
 أعلنتة من زمان
 * 13/ لوقالوا لك ماهو الخيال الذي يراودك كل ليلة؟  *
 أجلس امام الرب يسوع اسبح لة بقيثارة وعود ليل نهار
 * 14/ لو قالوا لك ماذا تودأن تحلم في منامك الليلة؟  *
 الرب يسوع
 * 15/ لو قالوا لك سنطلي غرفتك ما هو اللون الذي ستختاره؟  *
 البنفسجى
 * 16/ لو قالوا لك من ماذا يتكون قلبك؟  *
 حياة بعيدة عن الرب يسوع
 * 17/ لو قالوا لك أضف شيئا لحياتك؟  *
 * سواء شخص ، عادة ، صفة....  *
 الرب يسوع
 * 18/ لو قالوا لك انزع شيءا من حياتك؟  *
 * سواء شخص ، عادة ، صفة....  *
 الخطيئة "الشيطان"
 * 19/ لو قالوا لك أي سؤال يحرجك؟  *
 هل انت ضامن حياتك فى الابدية
 * 20/ لوقالوا لك أي سؤال يأثر فيك؟

اين حياتك من غير الرب يسوع 







very goooooooood
*​


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> هقولهم للى يفهمها :hlp:*[/CENTER]


ههههههههه نورتنى قمرة


----------



## rania79 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> * 1/ لوقالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فما ستقول؟  *
> عندما احلم بعد ذلك اختصر
> 
> * 2/ لو قالوا لك غدا تموت فما ستفعل؟  *
> ...


جاباتك كلها جميلة بجد 
ميرسى ليك نورتنى كتير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> * 10/ لو قالوا لك الحياة حلوة؟  *





*هقلهم
للي عايز يشوفها حلوه
تسلم ايديكي رانيا​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*8/ لو قالوا لك ماهي أجمل دمعة داعبت وجنتيك؟​​**بصراحه مش فاكره يمكن لما صحباتى عملولى عيد ميلاد وكنت مكسوفه​​*


----------



## amalon (14 ديسمبر 2011)

و أنا كمان عبالي جاوب عالكل 

*/ لوقالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فما ستقول؟  *
بحلم واحد؟ ممم.. عبالي عيش دائما فرحانة ببركة ربنا 
* 2/ لو قالوا لك غدا تموت فما ستفعل؟  *
بحاول لحق احكي مع كل الناس يلي بعزون و خبرون قدي كانوا مهمين بحياتي!
* 3/ لو قالوا لن نرجع للماضي فماذا ستأخذ معك؟  *
ولا شي
* 4/ لو قالوا لك اختر خبر يسرك واحنا نحققه؟  *
اخد شهادة البكالوريا دون دراسة و عذاب 
* 5/ لو قالوا لك نرجع لك انسان فقدته؟  *
مافي حدا بيطلع من حياتي الا بحكمة ربنا, لهيك ماني زعلانة على حدا
* 6/ لو قالوا لك اختر شخصية امرأة مثالية أثرت فيك ؟  *
ماما
* 7/ لو قالوا لك اختر شخصية رجالية مثالية أثرت فيك ؟  *
ابن عمي
* 8/ لو قالوا لك ماهي أجمل دمعة داعبت وجنتيك؟  *
ممم.. وقت يلي حسيت أول مرة بحب يسوع بقلبي
* 9/ لو قالوا لك نرجعك لفترة معينة ما هي الفترة؟  *
ما عبالي يرجع شي من الماضي
* 10/ لو قالوا لك الحياة حلوة؟  *
مو بس حلوة, هي بتجنن!
* 11/ لو قالوا لك الموت أهون؟  *
أكيد لأ! 
* 12/ لو قالوا لك متى ستعلن الحزن؟  *
يلي بيستاهلوا بيعرفوا بحزني و يلي ناطرينو كبادرة يأس مني - فشرتوا! 
* 13/ لوقالوا لك ماهو الخيال الذي يراودك كل ليلة؟  *
...
* 14/ لو قالوا لك ماذا تودأن تحلم في منامك الليلة؟  *
الليلة عبالي احلم بأبي القدوس 
* 15/ لو قالوا لك سنطلي غرفتك ما هو اللون الذي ستختاره؟  *
أورانج زاااهي!
* 16/ لو قالوا لك من ماذا يتكون قلبك؟  *
من الحب
* 17/ لو قالوا لك أضف شيئا لحياتك؟  *
* سواء شخص ، عادة ، صفة....  *
نشاط أكتر
* 18/ لو قالوا لك انزع شيءا من حياتك؟  *
* سواء شخص ، عادة ، صفة....  *
الكسل و تأجيل الأمور المهمة
* 19/ لو قالوا لك أي سؤال يحرجك؟  *
مافي سؤال ممكن يحرجني لدرجة أني ما جاوب عليه 
* 20/ لوقالوا لك أي سؤال يأثر فيك؟*
أنا ايمت ما تأثرت بكيت


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*/ لو قالوا لك أضف شيئا لحياتك؟  *
* سواء شخص ، عادة ، صفة....  
الجراه وعدم الكتمان
*


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>8/ لو قالوا لك ماهي أجمل دمعة داعبت وجنتيك؟​​</b>
> <b>بصراحه مش فاكره يمكن لما صحباتى عملولى عيد ميلاد وكنت مكسوفه​​</b>



طبعا عشان شوفتى التورتة يا لئيمة انتى:t33:
هههههههههههههههه
دة انتى بالخصوص يا كوكى لازمن يتعمللك كام توبيك لعيد ميلادك لانك بنوتة ذوق وخلوقة بجد ومش بتنسى حد هنا
نورتنى حبييتى


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هقلهم
> للي عايز يشوفها حلوه
> تسلم ايديكي رانيا​*


تمام فعلا
نورتنى كوكو[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

amalon قال:


> و أنا كمان عبالي جاوب عالكل
> 
> */ لوقالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فما ستقول؟  *
> بحلم واحد؟ ممم.. عبالي عيش دائما فرحانة ببركة ربنا
> ...



نورتنى كتير ياحبييتى بجد


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> */ لو قالوا لك أضف شيئا لحياتك؟  *
> * سواء شخص ، عادة ، صفة....
> الجراه وعدم الكتمان
> *


تمام ياهارتى
نورتنى كتير


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *العوافى عليكم:love45:
> 
> :new6:
> 
> ...



*السؤال اللى اجابته ممكن تحزن اللى بيسأله​*
*موووضوع جميل يا رنووش 
ميررسى يا قمررر :flowers:*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*4/ لو قالوا لك اختر خبر يسرك واحنا نحققه؟
الإجابة : إنى أسمع خبر شفاء والدتى
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *1/ لوقالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فما ستقول؟ *
> *معنديش ولا هدف ولا احلام*​
> *2/ لو قالوا لك غدا تموت فما ستفعل؟ *
> *سوف اوزع كل اموالى و كل هدومى و كل شىء املكه*​
> ...


----------



## bob (18 ديسمبر 2011)

> */ لو قالوا لك ماهي أجمل دمعة داعبت وجنتيك؟*


*لما احس بايد ربنا بتتدخل و تحقق اكتر من اللي كنت اطلبه*


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *السؤال اللى اجابته ممكن تحزن اللى بيسأله​*
> 
> *موووضوع جميل يا رنووش
> ميررسى يا قمررر :flowers:*


وانتى اجبابتك كلها حلوة ياهارتى
وقولى لمانجة عندى لة حتة لحمة مشوية فيها سم خفافيش انما اية عنب:t33:
هههههههههههههه
نورتنى حوبيكا


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *4/ لو قالوا لك اختر خبر يسرك واحنا نحققه؟
> الإجابة : إنى أسمع خبر شفاء والدتى
> *


ان شالله يسطس ربنا يتمم شفائها ع خير


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *لما احس بايد ربنا بتتدخل و تحقق اكتر من اللي كنت اطلبه*


ميرسى ليك بوبو باشا
نورتنى كتير


----------



## Bent avakerolos (18 ديسمبر 2011)

سوال رقم 3 : والاجابة :طفولتى البريئة والا بتسامة اللى من غير هم


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> rania79 قال:
> 
> 
> > *1/ لوقالوا لك اختصر أحلامك فما ستقول؟ *
> ...


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

Bent avakerolos قال:


> سوال رقم 3 : والاجابة :طفولتى البريئة والا بتسامة اللى من غير هم


ميرسى ليكى جدا ياقمرة نورتنى


----------



## سيزار (20 ديسمبر 2011)

3/ لو قالوا لن نرجع للماضي فماذا ستأخذ معك؟ 


ااخذ دموعى الى والدتى واقول لها لا تتركينى انا محتاجلك .. ولكن هذه اراده الله


----------



## rania79 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

معلش سيزر
ميرسى ليك نورتنى كتير


----------



## انريكي (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*2_ / لو قالوا لك غدا تموت فما ستفعل؟

مش اعمل حاجة شيئ عادي 

موضوع جدا جميل 
*


----------



## rania79 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسى ليك انريكى نورتنى كتير


----------



## عاطف ياهو (21 ديسمبر 2011)

_7/ لو قالوا لك اختر شخصية رجالية مثالية أثرت فيك ؟ 

   طبعا اقول وبكل   تاكيد البابا القديس (( كيرولس السادس))    رجل جميل   جدا  ... بركه صلاته   مع جميعنا امين_


----------



## mero_engel (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*/ لو قالوا لك نرجع لك انسان فقدته؟

دا السؤال اللي طلعلي 
اكيد هكون حابه انه يرجع
*


----------



## rania79 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> _7/ لو قالوا لك اختر شخصية رجالية مثالية أثرت فيك ؟
> 
> طبعا اقول وبكل   تاكيد البابا القديس (( كيرولس السادس))    رجل جميل   جدا  ... بركه صلاته   مع جميعنا امين_



طبعا 
ميرسى ليك نورتنى عاطف


----------



## rania79 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> */ لو قالوا لك نرجع لك انسان فقدته؟
> 
> دا السؤال اللي طلعلي
> اكيد هكون حابه انه يرجع
> *


نورتنى ياميرو ياعسل


----------



## كرستينا كركر (28 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> طبعا عشان شوفتى التورتة يا لئيمة انتى:t33:
> هههههههههههههههه
> دة انتى بالخصوص يا كوكى لازمن يتعمللك كام توبيك لعيد ميلادك لانك بنوتة ذوق وخلوقة بجد ومش بتنسى حد هنا
> نورتنى حبييتى



*ميرسى يا حبى لكلامك اللى انا اقل منه بكتير 
بس انتى اللى انسانه عسوووووووووله وبحبك اوووووووووى
اما بالنسبه للاعضاء دول زيى اخواتى وبكون مبسوطه جدا فى الوقت اللى بقضيه فى المنتدى​​*:36_3_16::36_3_11::36_3_13::11_6_204:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 ديسمبر 2011)

* 13/ لوقالوا لك ماهو الخيال الذي يراودك كل ليلة؟   

**تحقق صلاتي عشانها واشوفها بحريتها وف احسن حال*


----------



## rania79 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>ميرسى يا حبى لكلامك اللى انا اقل منه بكتير
> بس انتى اللى انسانه عسوووووووووله وبحبك اوووووووووى
> اما بالنسبه للاعضاء دول زيى اخواتى وبكون مبسوطه جدا فى الوقت اللى بقضيه فى المنتدى​​</b>
> :36_3_16::36_3_11::36_3_13::11_6_204:



ميرسى لكلامك ياحبيية قلبى انتى
وربنا يدوم المودة والحب مابينا 

نورتنى ياحلا كوكيكا:t4:


----------



## rania79 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> * 13/ لوقالوا لك ماهو الخيال الذي يراودك كل ليلة؟
> 
> **تحقق صلاتي عشانها واشوفها بحريتها وف احسن حال*


ربنا قادر يلمسها ويحررها
نورتنى كيرو


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 ديسمبر 2011)

* 19/ لو قالوا لك أي سؤال يحرجك؟
لما واحد مسلم يقابلنى ويسالنى سؤال فى الاسلام #
*


----------



## rania79 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

نورت سمعان


----------

